# Giving tegus eggs



## ReptileGuy (Sep 19, 2012)

I would like to try and feed Steve eggs. What is the best form to feed it to him in? Scrambled, hard boiled, or raw? If scrambled, is it ok to use olive oil so it doesn't stick to the pan? Thanks in advanced


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 19, 2012)

Raw isn't advised. As far as hard boiled and scrambled, why not let him find out? Give him both and see which he likes better. I can't answer the olive oil part, just because I'm not sure.


----------



## tommyboy (Sep 19, 2012)

olive oil is fine. Mine eat both scrambled and hard boiled.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 19, 2012)

tommyboy said:


> olive oil is fine. Mine eat both scrambled and hard boiled.



Awesome thanks for all the help


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 19, 2012)

I feed Ezzy raw quail eggs and scrambled chicken eggs. I dont use olive oil, i just turn the heat on high, throw in the egg for like 30-40 sec (flash cook it, basically) and then dump it on a plate. That way its still a little runny, and she goes nuts for it.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 19, 2012)

Logie_Bear said:


> I feed Ezzy raw quail eggs and scrambled chicken eggs. I dont use olive oil, i just turn the heat on high, throw in the egg for like 30-40 sec (flash cook it, basically) and then dump it on a plate. That way its still a little runny, and she goes nuts for it.



I will try that thanks


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 19, 2012)

ReptileGuy said:


> Logie_Bear said:
> 
> 
> > I feed Ezzy raw quail eggs and scrambled chicken eggs. I dont use olive oil, i just turn the heat on high, throw in the egg for like 30-40 sec (flash cook it, basically) and then dump it on a plate. That way its still a little runny, and she goes nuts for it.
> ...



I'm actually going to upload a vid now of her eating a quail egg. Ya'll inspired me to make one.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 19, 2012)

Bout to give Kirby a hard boiled egg and some roaches


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Sep 19, 2012)

Just don't want to go over board with the eggs. 
"Soft-boiled is the best way to offer them rather than raw because the problem is the amount of Avidin that is present in the egg white is a much greater quantity then the biotin in the egg yolk. Avidin has a strong affinity towards biotin, which means it can bind to biotin, making it unusable to the tegu. So, too much Avidin in your Tegus system could lead to a biotin deficiency, which would be a bad thing. Honestly though, it would take almost an entire diet of nothing but eggs to lead to this"---- words of Laurafl
Feeding raw eggs once or twice a week is perfectly fine for your tegu but tegus LOVE eggs of all sorts so they tend to get spoiled on them(colombians more so than argentines) I have taken in several that were fed heavily on eggs and refused anything other than eggs so I had to slowly wean them off of the egg and onto other foods by offering less and less egg with things.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 19, 2012)

I feed mine raw, boiled, scrambled. I am not concerned about the avidin issue (for reasons above), nor salmonella. I've had egg lovers, too, so have to watch my Colombians.


That must have been an old post because I feed more raw eggs than cooked now.  I figure the benefit of raw nutrients outweighs the issue of denaturing proteins when cooking.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Sep 19, 2012)

good to know your thoughts have changed, I always look up to your view.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 20, 2012)

We all read and learn new things, and change our views from time to time. That's why I like the forums so much. Sometimes it just gives me a new way of looking at info that I already know. Sometimes I learn all kinds of new stuff. Sometimes I get to share stuff I know.


----------

